# I need calibration file for my rode m5 mics



## croaid (Dec 10, 2014)

I need calibration file for my rode m5 mics is anyone willing to make them?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm sure Cross Spectrum Labs would do it for you, but if the intended use is for measurements, it may be cheaper to buy one of the models they offer. On top that, mics with 1/4" capsules are better for measurements.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

